# What to do around kitchen cabinets?



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

There!!!! That's a tool!!!!!:notworthy


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

greg24k said:


> When I do this, I replace the whole kitchen to begin with.
> If the people have a fairly new kitchen and only want to do new floors, the only way I would do it, is to remove all the bases, counter, plumbing and everything else that needs to be removed and install tile throughout,etc. I don't want to remove any toe kicks, cut around cabinets, etc...because if anything happens to the cabinet or anything gets damaged it will come out of my pocket and I don't need this. My way or no way.


You are right. This question was asked in the FLOORING thread.

Antnepi is being hired to install a new floor without doing damage to any surrounding items.

His challenge is to work around and protect existing fixtures.

Your way is to rip everything down to the studs and then put in a new floor.

You've been watching too much Holmes on Homes...:w00t:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> Side bar, Angus...I know how to post the link. How do you post the pic like that?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Tom


Find a picture on the internet you want.
Firefox: Right-click on the pic and choose "copy image location"
Internet Explorer: Good luck. Doesn't have the same functionality as above. Maybe right click on image, choose properties and then copy the image url.
Go back to your CT post. 
Set cursor where you want the image to appear.
Click the Insert Image button








Paste the image link (URL) into the box
OK

There ya go :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

greg24k said:


> If anything, I would use a toe kick saw, not that saw in the picture...


Be very very careful with a toe kick saw. One slip and there's *trouble*. 

A multimaster or flushcut saw is way more tame. Slower, but much easier to control.


----------



## antnepi (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah I think I might just buy one of those multi tools because I have been sucked in by all the commercials and want one.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Angus!!!!!*

I didn't get the "insert image" prompt
I just get "paste"

...and I end up with this


http://www.fein.de/fein-multimaster/media/images/fein-multimaster/prod_o_new_i0000287.jpg

I'm an idiot........


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Be very very careful with a toe kick saw. One slip and there's *trouble*.
> 
> A multimaster or flushcut saw is way more tame. Slower, but much easier to control.



They can for sure get away from ya if you're not careful. Been there done that. But there's no other tool I'd use for the job at hand. 10 minute job. Multimaster or sawzall on inside corners.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

pinwheel said:


> They can for sure get away from ya if you're not careful. Been there done that. But there's no other tool I'd use for the job at hand. 10 minute job. Multimaster or sawzall on inside corners.


Maybe a combination of the two...

The toe kick can't get inside corners very well but I'm sure it's faster on the straightaways.

Muti is slower but much better on the details.

You now have justification to buy two tools....so there:thumbup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Mr. Angus,,,*

Another new Avatar,,,,,, wow " EST",, ok- I give up- what's that,, you Kill me angus,,:laughing::laughing::laughing:], I miss the sheep Dude,,:drink:
Brian


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> You are right. This question was asked in the FLOORING thread.
> 
> Antnepi is being hired to install a new floor without doing damage to any surrounding items.
> 
> ...


I don't watch H on H I think that show is bogus, and I wasn't talking about taking anything down to the studs.
Average kitchen we're looking at about 6-10 base cabinets, so everything can be removed quickly. To install everything back after the tile is done takes no time at all. It's basic stuff and the job comes out nice and done right...If you think about it, when you doing this job, you have to remove the trim, you will have to install shoe molding, you will paint the kitchen...now since the base cabinets removed, you can run some under cabinet lights, you can install new Granite counter,etc. Endless opportunities to make more money and the job comes out to be :thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

greg24k said:


> I don't watch H on H I think that show is bogus, and I wasn't talking about taking anything down to the studs.
> Average kitchen we're looking at about 6-10 base cabinets, so everything can be removed quickly. To install everything back after the tile is done takes no time at all. It's basic stuff and the job comes out nice and done right...If you think about it, when you doing this job, you have to remove the trim, you will have to install shoe molding, you will paint the kitchen...now since the base cabinets removed, you can run some under cabinet lights, you can install new Granite counter,etc. Endless opportunities to make more money and the job comes out to be :thumbsup:



......i just want to put a new floor in the kitchen:sad:


----------



## Kyras (Jan 2, 2010)

Wait. Vinyl on 1/4 luan ply and it's 1/8" above the hardwood. That math don't add up. That's real hardwood? Like 3/4" thick hardwood? There's 5/8" missing. I smell particle board. Have you verified that this actually runs under the cabs? I betcha the vinyl doesn't. I betcha the luan doesn't. The particle board probably does, but I could chisel that back before you get through unpacking your fancy new saw.

Now I see 3/4 subfloor, I raise you a 1/4" backerboard and call. Watcha got? A new floor, flush with hardwood. It's all easy and I didn't even have to get up. PM me for my address so you can mail my check.


----------



## antnepi (Aug 26, 2008)

Not sure exactly. The floor is about an 1/8" higher then the hardwood, but the hardwood is different in the foyer then in the dining room and family room. I am going to get into the floor a little bit more tomorrow to see exactly what is under the linoleum.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> ......i just want to put a new floor in the kitchen:sad:


So whats the problem? :laughing:


----------



## antnepi (Aug 26, 2008)

The family room and dining room are real oak hardwood original to the house, but the foyer I am not too sure.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

antnepi said:


> Not sure exactly. The floor is about an 1/8" higher then the hardwood, but the hardwood is different in the foyer then in the dining room and family room. I am going to get into the floor a little bit more tomorrow to see exactly what is under the linoleum.


If the floor is not even, you will have to use Wave configuration to match the surrounding floors.


----------



## antnepi (Aug 26, 2008)

The heights are not that different, maybe a 1/16". Not too worried about that. I was just letting Kyras know.

Kyras: Haha! Do you take IOU's? They are as good as money according to Lloyd Christmas!!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

greg24k said:


> So whats the problem? :laughing:


From our end, being in the remodeling business ....nothing:thumbup:

Quick story....

Customer asked me to look at repairing a tear / rip in her 1980's linoleum floor.

We worked with them for 2 years remodeling the entire house and when we were done with that, they sold it and bought a home on the oceanfront. 

We we there for another 2-1/2 years. 


........just to fix a little tear in the linoleum....:clap:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*something for your client to think about,,*

If they plan on replacing the cabinets later,,,,,chances are the new cabinet installation may be slightly different in design and may cause problems later,, you won't know until they go in- not to mention the floor, just some risk with the whole project, if they are doing things in stages. If they can afford it,, again, if they can afford it, and they want the transition to go smooth with the time delayed progress,,, due to their budget,,
I am with Greg on this end,,I would strongly recommend to remove the, counter top, base cabinets, DW- everything touching the floor- do the whole floor application-,,I always prefer to do it this way, not just cause of the $$$, but for professionalism- if they can afford,, but this way , when they can afford the next phase- everything will go much in more efficiently with the finished project and will pose the essence of professionalism in the end,,,, 

But again,,AS TClev was saying in essence was that it all depends on their budget,and I agree with that thinking as well,,,, If that's what they want- you have to pay your bills,, by all means,, give them what they want,,(even though you know- it is not the correct way to do the "whole" project:no ,,It's all good though,, we have to make a living,,,:thumbsup:
Brian


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> From our end, being in the remodeling business ....nothing:thumbup:
> 
> Quick story....
> 
> ...


2 1/2 years? What did you do, got married and moved in?


----------

